# Zony??



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope your mother isn't considering using a Zony for pony rides. She'd better up her insurance if she is. Actually, there are plenty of Zebra x horses/ponies around without breeding. Certainly not stable enough for pony rides.

Lizzie


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

No, I don't think she'd be using them for pony rides-- just something different to have on the farm. They do petting zoo type things too on the farm, with a variety of farm animals like ducks, goats, rabbits, a mini donkey, couple mini mules, llamas, and pigs. I suppose she thinks it would look great for them if they could offer kids a chance to pet a zony haha still. cracks me up.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to know she is not considering one for rides. Zebra x ponies or horses, are definitely not for the novice handler. Zebras have a very highly developed flight or fight survival response to anythng they perceive as a threat. Their response to almost anything they don't like, is to kick. I have a friend who owns a Zebra, but she does not cross breed. He is highly trained and has been used in movies and commercials. 

You can see some here.

Zorse, Hebra, Zony, and Zonkey Pictures (Half zebra and half horse or donkey)

I'd be very careful about putting the mare in danger, when breeding to a Zebra. Rather like Donkeys, Zebras can be very aggressive breeders.

Lizzie


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

WHAAAAT? That's crazy. I actually never knew you could x breed zebras with horses or donkeys. I don't think people should mess with mother nature like that... just because they're equine doesn't mean they should be bred together...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> WHAAAAT? That's crazy. I actually never knew you could x breed zebras with horses or donkeys. I don't think people should mess with mother nature like that... just because they're equine doesn't mean they should be bred together...


It could potentially happen in nature, so it isn't completely unheard of. Wild Asses could intermingle with herds of Zebras, as well as horses I'd suppose if it found itself near one. But the Zebra would have to be pretty desperate.

But it really isn't messing with nature all that much. Producing a curious looking herbevore that cannot reproduce isn't that bad. (Different ammount of cromosones, I believe.) Do you take the same stance agaisnt Mules? They are essentially the same thing. Zebras just are a bit more interesting in most people's eyes.

I agree with Featherfeet, as long as she is not using them for riding ponies. Always think of safety, first.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Well yeah, of course it could potentially happen. But the odds are that it would NOT. I just don't think people should mess with things like that... And mules are somewhat pointless in my book. There is nothing a mule can do that a horse of some sort cant. I am not exactly sure WHY someone created a mule to begin with... They're cute, and the noise they make is hilarious. Its not the mules I have anything against, its the people.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I heard that some Zorses were bred so the people of Africa would have an mount that would be resistant to a certain diesease some fly carried around. Also Mules were bred for their incredible hardiness, surefootedness, and intellegence. I do admit some people who do breed them sometimes are pointless, but you don't really see alot of mules that just sit around without a purpose. Most of them are bred with something in mind.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Well I heard that some Zorses were bred so the people of Africa would have an mount that would be resistant to a certain diesease some fly carried around. Also Mules were bred for their incredible hardiness, surefootedness, and intellegence. I do admit some people who do breed them sometimes are pointless, but you don't really see alot of mules that just sit around without a purpose. Most of them are bred with something in mind.


Oh I don't doubt that there was something in mind when they were bred. That doesn't mean I agree with it though... You could put yourself in a potentially dangerous situation when you mess with mother nature like that. I mean to an extent its okay... But people love to cross the line and take things further and further. Pigs are very intelligent, felines are great hunters. Should we mix them? Probably not. You see what I am saying? Maybe zorses and zonies are fine, but what's next? That's my point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Um, pretty sure if you tried to cross a cat and a pig, it wouldn't work.










Why? The animals are entirely unrelated. But among closely-related species, hybridization can and does occur in nature. Plants, for example, do it all the freakin' time. Grizzly bears and polar bears also willingly interbreed. Feral dogs and wolves will sometimes mate.

I just read an article recently--new evidence shows that early humans and Neanderthals interbred. Non-African modern human DNA is 1-4% Neanderthal (Signs of Neanderthals Mating With Humans - NYTimes.com). So according to you, we're all blasphemous freaks of nature. 

As for mules, they are far more intelligent than horses, as well as being sturdier and more sure-footed. Their size and conformation is more suitable for riding than a donkey. Mules are also fantastic jumpers.










So yeah, totally worthless.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> There is nothing a mule can do that a horse of some sort cant. I am not exactly sure WHY someone created a mule to begin with...


I'll be sure to stop my car and let the Amish in my area know that, when I next see a mule working a field. 
I am sure they will get a great laugh out of hearing about my horse who I pay to board, and ride twice a week on a good week. I'd suggest that my horse is more pointless than the majority of mules, considering that I could take lessons at a riding barn and save myself several thousand $$ on a good year without excessive vet or farrier bills.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I totally have plans in my future to jump walls with mules...? And I am pretty sure you got the point that I was trying to make. Not that anyone is a blasphemous freaks of nature- those are your words, not mine. Its one thing of it happens in nature, its another when people interfere and MAKE it happen. I believe I said "maybe zorses and zonies are fine, but what's next." So mules are smart jumpers, great. They're also cute and funny. But my point is that people take things too far sometimes just so THEY can be the one to make a never before seen animal or they can be the only people in the state to own a rare subspecies. I wasn't attacking anyone, just having a simple debate about how humans are -questionably- smart and mess with mother nature too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would be leery of having a zorse or zony in a petting zoo situation. I've worked with someone who breeds Zebras, zorses ect., and you have to be very careful even when just approaching the animal, as they are big flight or fight, and if cornered as can so easily and accidentally happen in a stall or corral, they will fight, and it isn't pretty. Children do not have the capability of understanding approaching slowly, making no sudden moves, and that based on body language, maybe that particular animal doesn't want to be pet. Children will try and follow the animal around, will be trying to run from awesome weird animal to the next, and it would just plain and simply not be safe to have around kids. They may be cool and interesting to have around, but in my mind, in this case, the risks far outweigh the "awesomeness" of having a zony to show off. Just my two cents. Though I do agree they are very interesting looking, the lady I worked with had a zorse that was a paint, was amazing looking.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I totally have plans in my future to jump walls with mules...? And I am pretty sure you got the point that I was trying to make.


Not really, as your point is based upon an incorrect premise. Mules can do lots of things horses can't, and actually have played an important part in civilization. Did you know that horses were actually of little consequence in ancient Rome and mules did most of the work and provided the basic transportation? Did you know our country's agricultural base was established largely due to mules - for Heaven sakes, mules were our tractors before there were tractors. Mules can do more work than a horse, are healthier, lower maintenance, and live longer than horses. 

And they are hardly some sort of aberration. There are wild and mustang mules - yup, they do interbreed without man's influence. You might find it interesting to do some research and find out more - they have played a very important part in our history...


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've created a *monster thread*!! And just in time for Halloween, too ;D


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> And mules are somewhat pointless in my book. There is nothing a mule can do that a horse of some sort cant. I am not exactly sure WHY someone created a mule to begin with... They're cute, and the noise they make is hilarious. Its not the mules I have anything against, its the people.


There happen to be quite a few horse people who adore mules, myself in particular.

They can do _plenty_ of things better than a horse. You really need to do some research on mules. You're embarrassing yourself. :?

Mules used to be the preferred mounts of royalty. To be caught on a horse would have been beneath their dignity. Horses were for the common people.

Oh, and the horses you think are so 'natural'? ALL domestic horses were purpose created by humanity. _None_ of them would have just naturally occurred in nature without direct human influence. Your misinformation is staggering in its enormity.

Dogs are another human created species. Dogs and wolves are identical, if you look at their DNA. In fact, _any_ breed of dog can interbreed with a wolf. I happen to think dogs and mules are quite nifty, and I'm glad we 'tampered' with nature to create them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I guess nobody ever told those old farmers that mules were pointless...even though they were steadier, smarter, and had more stamina than horses for long days spent plowing :roll:.

Darn, I guess all those years we spent using teams of mules to farm our fields were pointless years. Hmm, I guess I should go around to all the local farmers and apologize for using "pointless" animals to feed their cattle for them in the winter when the snow was so deep that trucks couldn't get to the cow pastures. I'm quite sure they would have much preferred that we allow their cattle to starve.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Smrobs, those mules are quite hideous and pointless. Quick, hide them on my trailer! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I would, but alas, we only have one left and he is very old. Still sweet as he can be though.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not sure why everyone is attacking me over -what I thought was- a healthy debate. I was never insulting any of you, nor was I choosing to read only PARTS of your posts. I said I thought mules are cute. Its not mules I have an issue with, so why you people decided to focus on them in your attempts to make me feel inferior or stupid is beyond me... I even said zonies and zorses might be okay too... Its what people are going to do next. I am well aware the genetically dogs are wolves. Any breed of dog is not any less then 98% wolf, genetically. I'm aware that my Paints and QHs and Percheron are the direct result of interbreeding of equine by humans. Thanks though. What I have an issue with is when people take things too far... You end up with animals that have genetic defects that then continue to be passed on through generations and cause deformities and disabilities among animals that would be otherwise completely avoidable. The point is that we shouldn't just be breeding things together because the outcome might be cute. What would you use a zony for? And my Percheron is a tractor in training. She's fantastic on her feet, and very smart. I personally see no need for a mule- let me reiterate the word PERSONALLY. I am entitled to have an opinion just like everyone else, and you think that warrants you to gang up and poke fun, then so be it. But what you have to say beyond this post means nothing to me, especially if you're going to waste negative energy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

And in the days that mules were only used by royalty, people thought the earth was flat. We're way beyond that, we've been to the moon in case you hadn't heard. I think people have smartened up a bit since then, most of us anyways...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

The fact you said mules are "pointless". Personally, you are entitled to think that, as are the folks who feel strongly that mules are NOT pointless.

I have a hinney that is a guard dog for my minis. Without her, I would have lost more than one of my little ones to dog attacks. Certianly not pointless IMO.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What would you want a zony for? Well, what do you want your Percheron for?

You realize that, it terms of doing genetic damage, you're much more likely to run into problems breeding like to like than you are breeding two very different individuals, right? Ever heard of "hybrid vigor?" It's a real phenomenon, and at the same time, "incestuous" inbreeding is very dangerous. In fact, I just read that the Przewalski's horse is in serious danger of extinction due to inbreeding. Many of the mares are infertile, and there is only a 20% breeding to birth rate, as opposed to a 60% rate in domestic horses. That's the danger of homozygous characteristics, and it's why the European royal families are plagued by hemophilia and why many purebred dogs have serious genetic problems like epilepsy or hip displacia. Or how about HERDA, SCID, CA, and GBED in horses?

So, from your "tampering with nature" standpoint, we did the most harm when we created this homogenous breeds in the first place, and we would have been better off leaving well enough alone. No more domestic animals, guys--you're screwin' stuff up!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

There was a person who provided horseback safaris in Africa. He used zorses for all of his pack horses. They were mostly bays with evident stripes. He preferred them for their hardiness and disease resistance. They were very tame and had no "issues". I can't find the photo of his pack string.










If ever given a chance to breed a large, fine WB to a zebra, I would in a heartbeat. I would hope to get some size and refinement in the hybrid. I would love showing a striped horse!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> What would you want a zony for? Well, what do you want your Percheron for?
> 
> You realize that, it terms of doing genetic damage, you're much more likely to run into problems breeding like to like than you are breeding two very different individuals, right? Ever heard of "hybrid vigor?" It's a real phenomenon, and at the same time, "incestuous" inbreeding is very dangerous. In fact, I just read that the Przewalski's horse is in serious danger of extinction due to inbreeding. Many of the mares are infertile, and there is only a 20% breeding to birth rate, as opposed to a 60% rate in domestic horses. That's the danger of homozygous characteristics, and it's why the European royal families are plagued by hemophilia and why many purebred dogs have serious genetic problems like epilepsy or hip displacia. Or how about HERDA, SCID, CA, and GBED in horses?
> 
> So, from your "tampering with nature" standpoint, we did the most harm when we created this homogenous breeds in the first place, and we would have been better off leaving well enough alone. No more domestic animals, guys--you're screwin' stuff up!


Yeah, I'm well aware. That's why I feel like you should have to take classes on genetics and be licensed (passing a test with very high standards) in order to even breed ANY animal. Again, no need to slander or be rude, it accomplishes nothing. I certainly don't think there is anything we can do about damage that's already been done, so focusing on it is nothing but a waste of your time. For some reason no one seems to be reading that ITS THE FUTURE of mix breeding that I think is an issue. Is my text not showing up or what? Everyone is completely missing the point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would guess, Sarah, that the only dog you would allow yourself to own would be a feral wolf. All other breeds are cross bred genetically engineered animals bred to create specific traits...AKA different "breeds".


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

But that's just IT. There IS no future of mixed breeding, as it stands now, that is any more harmful than single-species breeding (in the case of ligers, tigons, and the like--yes, they are fertile and can be mated back to lions or tigers, but how is that any worse than the inbreeding plaguing the current tiger population?). Mules and related animals are, for the most part, sterile, so no worries there. And as for your cat-pig, that's not going to happen through inbreeding. That's some kind of science fiction distant future laboratory genetic manipulation. Ethical problems with that, sure, but it's a far, far cry from a zony....or a stupid mule.

Allison, you can show Buddy. He's got plenty of stripes to go around.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Allison, again, completely missing the point. I don't think I can say it anymore then I have already. ITS NOT THE PAST THAT CONCERNS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS THE FUTURE!!!!! Holy crap! This is exhausting all my energy, so I am not going to comment anymore. I've put out way too much negative energy, and don't wish to use up anymore on this thread. Any educated person could see the point I was making about the FUTURE. NOT THE PAST. 


Wow, I'm so glad I joined this forum. Everyone is so nice and welcoming.(<-- complete sarcasm.) Sheesh. Enjoy your Mules, they are fantastic and very useful around the farm, I just LOVE them. I am going Zony shopping now... See ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> I would love showing a striped horse!


 You could be like Sara Gruen's Annemarie with her brindled Hanoverian ;-)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> But what you have to say beyond this post means nothing to me, especially if you're going to waste negative energy.


And yet, you keep posting. :?

Sure, you're entitled to an opinion, but so is everyone else. Mules aren't pointless and have been proven to be able to do things that a horse simply cannot, regardless of what you might _personally_ believe.

Just because you can't see the reasoning behind them doesn't make them either useless or pointless. In many ways, mules are far superior to horses. That's not an OPINION, that happens to be a FACT.

Also, what being more technologically advanced has to do with mules or even dogs for that matter, I have no clue.

You know, when you continually post yet the vast majority of people aren't 'getting it', maybe it's YOU and not everyone else who's the problem. But then, it couldn't _possibly_ be your obtuse writing style and confusing posts. It must be that you're so far advanced intellectually, and the rest of us are just a bunch of grunting chimps compared to your stellar intelligence. :rofl:


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Equiniphile- I LOVE those books 

AND I have a random question. Smrobs, how long did it take you to hook up all of your mules to do your farm work? Seeing the pictures made me wonder... it sure looks like fun!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Since this thread has gone quite a bit off track from the OP's intent (which I think was supposed to be a fun post), I am closing, sorry all...


----------

